# Fly Fishing Snook Lights 2/21/12



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Took My New Pond Prowler out With a Buddy , And Went 2 for 3 on Snook , And My buddy Got 4 On a Plastic Fluke/Jerkbait. Heres My 2. Thanks For everyones Help , support and Tips on Fly Fishing , As you see iv Been putting them to work


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

congrats. looks like all that brainstorming paid off, that was quick. keep at it.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

ps--try to hold them horizontally and cradle their bellies (and wet your hands)... snook have very soft tissue around their mouths and a few years ago they did a study that found fish held vertically swam away fine... and then starved to death from having torn jaw tissue and muscles.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I normaly Hold them horizontally , But i was Trying to get the fly rod In the Picture , Will Do next time though.
Thanks , Cody.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Keep working that fly rod.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

> I normaly Hold them horizontally , But i was Trying to get the fly rod In the Picture , Will Do next time though.
> Thanks , Cody.


nice fish. two ways i keep rod and fish in picture are to 1) hold the fly rod in your mouth w/ the cork and then cradle the fish or 2) sit and lay the rod across your lap and hold the fish just above it.


----------

